# Tin of Duck hits formica table top. What next ?



## adonisito (Nov 6, 2009)

Yes, it has happened to me. I opened the overhead locker and out rolls a tin of confit du canard. The resulting gash on the Hymer table is 5cm long in an arc and 1cm at its widest point, it has actually caved the formica in.
It's the usual Hymer slate grey. I have had one quote for just over £200 which seems excessive - or is it ? I could just stick a small kitchen tile on it and make out it's for a wine bottle or hot coffee pot. 

All ideas/recommendations gratefully received


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

Recover the whole table in a formic a of your choice.
AND DONT STORE TINS IN THE OVERHEAD LOCKERS!!!


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Bearing in mind that circles are easier to fit precisely than squares, and that "_If you can't hide it - don't try_" - I would search for something circular that would look OK if it was inletted flush into the table top. Maybe something with the Hymer logo perhaps??

It would be a fiddly job, but with care and a bit of forethought it should be possible to do a professional looking job for an awful lot less than £200.

I would have a go if it were me. After all, you have nothing to lose since if it fails you can still get the expensive repair done. :wink2:

Dave


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

Happened to me. Is the colour uniform or mottled like ours? I got some interior pollyfilla (soft to sand) got some water colour painot the same colour as the background in the mixing water, filled slightly over, masked off with masking tape and sanded level when cured. Then I took a black felt pen to do marbling. Finished with varnish. I have a job finding my eye now.

Dick


----------



## adonisito (Nov 6, 2009)

Its mottled, and I am handy with paint but not filler. I like the idea. Thanks. AND NO MORE HUGE TINS IN THE LOCKER ABSOLUTELY.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Maybe fit what I saw in a van, A curtain wire(as in net curtains) with netting stretched across the locker. Simple and effective.

cabby


----------



## HarleyDave (Jul 1, 2007)

+1 for polyfilla and a bit of camo paint

We have similar damage in our (Hobby cara)van (from previous owners obv...) and the old polyfilla works fine

But why, oh why, are the tabletops/worktops so bloody fragile??

Huh, huh??

Cheers

Dave


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Perhaps you should NOT have ducked.>> not picking you for MHF cricket team this year.:grin2::grin2:

cabby


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

cabby said:


> Maybe fit what I saw in a van, A curtain wire(as in net curtains) with netting stretched across the locker. Simple and effective.
> 
> cabby


Done that with multiple elastic. plus NO heavy objects in overhead lockers 0

tony


----------



## charlieivan (Apr 25, 2006)

Same thing happened to ours in a previous hymer only done by a paperback book falling from the locker. Repaired with filler and felt tip pen. Invisible unless you knew where it was and looked carefully.


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

Jar of Branston Pickle did mine in, pics of repairs would be good, then maybe try the filler myself.

Terry


----------



## bazzle (Jan 29, 2015)

Did ours with an iron. Not my fault she said! :surprise:


----------



## tugboat (Sep 14, 2013)

Duck? Pah! Show off. For most of us it would be a a tin of chicken off-cuts in white sauce from Lidls. Oh, woe.


----------



## square_steve (Jan 13, 2016)

The problem affects most if not all commercially built leisure vehicles. The light weight ply is very soft and the "laminate" is just a foil over the top. 
A visit to a marble or granite worktop workshop may provide the repair. 
They use a range of coloured 2 part epoxy filler to hide joins & surface imperfections. Marbling and texture finish are easily achieved to match in. 

Perhaps camping shops could sell a range of silicone tin covers to prevent damage when the wealthy drop such wonderful tinned comestibles


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

We used arlaldite 

Filled the hole slightly above the level

Rub it down withincreasingfine abrasives so as to level off the repair 

Without scratching the surface 

It wasn't perfect

But neither is life
It looked fine

Sandra


----------



## adonisito (Nov 6, 2009)

I put the job on Rated People. £60 cash for the repair, flush, grey and solid ! You'll still see it if you look closely, the final touching in will be up to me to match the mottled colour with marker pens. I can handle that.

Thanks all.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I'd buy a small tin of car body filler and a couple of tins of humbrol from a hobby shop, this is a DIY job, and it will happen again.


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

Any ideas for a laminate floor??? 

Dropped a substantial lump of metal on mine about 10 days after I fitted it, crescent shaped ding that catches the light a treat. It is of course right in the middle of the room (kitchen at home) so no chance of replacing the single laminate panel.

Andy


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Mrplodd said:


> Any ideas for a laminate floor???
> 
> Dropped a substantial lump of metal on mine about 10 days after I fitted it, crescent shaped ding that catches the light a treat. It is of course right in the middle of the room (kitchen at home) so no chance of replacing the single laminate panel.
> 
> Andy


Oh dear mate, same as above really, but use car paint not humbrol, marching the colour will be a pain and the sheen will be off too.

Get a rug, and another for the floor 😁😁😁


----------



## adonisito (Nov 6, 2009)

Mrplodd said:


> Any ideas for a laminate floor???
> 
> Dropped a substantial lump of metal on mine about 10 days after I fitted it, crescent shaped ding that catches the light a treat. It is of course right in the middle of the room (kitchen at home) so no chance of replacing the single laminate panel.
> 
> Andy


Funnily enough the bloke that is doing the table told me he normally does laminate floors ! Stick the job on rated people, we have used this site a number of times with successful and reasonable cash prices.


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

Mrplodd said:


> Any ideas for a laminate floor???
> 
> Dropped a substantial lump of metal on mine about 10 days after I fitted it, crescent shaped ding that catches the light a treat. It is of course right in the middle of the room (kitchen at home) so no chance of replacing the single laminate panel.
> 
> Andy


Sand it down, smooth it and age it. Polish it up.
Now when visitors remark on the mark, explain that it was where the Royal Horse Artillery used to practise their speed turns with field gun and limber.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Well our house has mostly wooden floors

Oak

We have the hound from hell who skids around it

A massive family who also skids around it

So it's distressed 

I love the distressed look

When we sell maybe they won't 

Well tough 

They can sand it to perfection 

It's never been sanded

I like the memories , the imperfections The life which is part of this house 

And it is alive with family, friends, the hound from hell

And all the smells of the myriad of cooking for them all 

Who is actually looking at the floors ?
Sandra


----------



## andytw (Sep 30, 2009)

These people do repairs. No personal experience but just saw a repair from them on Facebook.

https://www.facebook.com/Caravan-Motorhome-Solutions-282176496142/


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Fill and paint, there is only one other option, replace, but you can keep trying to repair until it's acceptable.


----------



## tugboat (Sep 14, 2013)

ISTR from the murky past, that dings in wooden tables could be repaired using a hot iron, presumably with a damp cloth or paper between the two. The details are probably somewhere reachable by Mr Google. Worth a look, anyway.


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

Another dinged table.. cutlery tray, with cutlery, fell out of overhead cupboard. Polyfilla to the rescue!


----------



## tugboat (Sep 14, 2013)

My post re wooden tables was intended as possible cure for the wooden flooring, not MH table. Sorry if I caused confusion.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

For the floor it's worth looking at these vids Andy.

https://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=repairing+a+ding+in+wood


----------

